# Rec: Sesame Broccoli



## kadesma (May 23, 2006)

This is best at room tenp and I don't add the marinade dressing til just before serving so the broccoli doesn't turn that grey color   We like this with just about any grilled entree, but I like it with fish,shrimp or cod..yum
1-lg. binch broccoli, cut into bite sized pieces
1/2-c. toasted sesame seeds
1/4-c. sake
1-Tab. soy sauce
2-tea. sesame oil
2-tea. honey
Cook broccoli til crisp tender, but you cook til it is the way you prefer. Drain then rinse well with cold water. Let sit at room temp.
Combine rest of ingredients. Just before servin, toss the broccoli in the marinade and mix well
serves 6 takes about 5 min to cook and and 5 to prep.
enjoy,
kadesma


----------



## IcyMist (May 24, 2006)

Ooooh yum, this is my type of recipe.    I love sesame with ANYTHING!!!!!


----------



## kadesma (May 24, 2006)

IcyMist said:
			
		

> Ooooh yum, this is my type of recipe.  I love sesame with ANYTHING!!!!!


Oh Icymist that's great. Glad I posted one that's a winner for you 
kadesma


----------



## Piccolina (May 24, 2006)

Minus the sake and with some chopped garlic, it's much the same as the recipe I've been making for years (a real comfort dish, I find). Your's would be so delicious right now, I've got everything (except for sake, because I don't use alcohol) but the seasame seeds on hand already. May have to make a quick trip to the local (literally down the road) Asian market for some. Thanks for putting the broc in my fridge to good use


----------



## pdswife (May 24, 2006)

I've never cooked with sake before.. ( confession, I've never even tried it)

Would white wine work instead?


----------



## kadesma (May 24, 2006)

pdswife said:
			
		

> I've never cooked with sake before.. ( confession, I've never even tried it)
> 
> Would white wine work instead?


Pds,I don't see why you couldn't use a white wine, I've used chicken broth several times and it tasted just fine. Sake, wine, broth, it's all a matter of preference in taste..That is part of the fun of sharing a recipe, you get feedback and often come up with another way to tweak a recipe and make it even better 

kadesma


----------



## kadesma (May 24, 2006)

Piccolina said:
			
		

> Minus the sake and with some chopped garlic, it's much the same as the recipe I've been making for years (a real comfort dish, I find). Your's would be so delicious right now, I've got everything (except for sake, because I don't use alcohol) but the seasame seeds on hand already. May have to make a quick trip to the local (literally down the road) Asian market for some. Thanks for putting the broc in my fridge to good use


Piccolina,
glad I could help 
I've used chicken broth several times, it makes not much difference in taste to me..I really don't think the sake is all that important the other ingredients I feel make it what it is.

kadesma


----------



## VickiQ (May 25, 2006)

(((kadesma))) Thanks for coming to the rescue again!!!I was thinking about something different I could do with the broccoli I picked up yesterday and this is perfect!!!!You're like my cooking guardian angel!!!!!


----------



## kadesma (May 25, 2006)

VickiQ said:
			
		

> (((kadesma))) Thanks for coming to the rescue again!!!I was thinking about something different I could do with the broccoli I picked up yesterday and this is perfect!!!!You're like my cooking guardian angel!!!!!


Thanks Vicki, you always say the nicest things  This is a nice recipe and being able to serve it at room temp makes it even better..I've done it for company when we grill and I get it done ahead then bring it to room temp..Everyone seems to like it.

kadesma


----------



## IcyMist (May 26, 2006)

Now I know what to do with the leftover broccoli that I will have after I make the cold veggie pizza appys....my last test it out on the family recipe to see if I want to make for reception.


----------



## kadesma (May 26, 2006)

IcyMist said:
			
		

> Now I know what to do with the leftover broccoli that I will have after I make the cold veggie pizza appys....my last test it out on the family recipe to see if I want to make for reception.


Great Icymist,
glad you can use the recipe, hope you like the results 
kadesma


----------

